# Wellbutrin Side effects *help*



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

I was just wondering how long will these side effects last. * Dizzy * chest sore * shakey * like it is hard to breath. I did a week of 150 Mg and on my third day of 300Mg. Feels like Im not myself like I lost my spark. How long will this take to feel like myself again?


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

some people react differently to meds and the side effects don't go away. I also took welbutrin and it made my ears buzz and severe insomnia and really bad depression from it.This didn't get better after 2 months so I quit taking it.


----------

